# 2002 maxima transmission



## doc holiday (Nov 26, 2005)

Need to know if a 2002 maxima transmission oil change need to be flushed or just change oil in pan and filter. Please help with any advice or experience with this matter. Thanks.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

doc holiday said:


> Need to know if a 2002 maxima transmission oil change need to be flushed or just change oil in pan and filter. Please help with any advice or experience with this matter. Thanks.


As far as the factory service manual goes and from input given to me by others more experienced, drain and fill is good enough. 

What is the mileage on your car and what intervals are you changing your MT oil?


----------



## doc holiday (Nov 26, 2005)

*maxima trans*



Puppetmaster said:


> As far as the factory service manual goes and from input given to me by others more experienced, drain and fill is good enough.
> 
> What is the mileage on your car and what intervals are you changing your MT oil?


The trans is auto and car has 60,000 miles. Every dealer Ihave asked, out of four of them everyone has a different answer. Thanks.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

doc holiday said:


> The trans is auto and car has 60,000 miles. Every dealer Ihave asked, out of four of them everyone has a different answer. Thanks.


Well, the FSM is open to interpretation, so it does depend on where you go. If you want a copy, this link contains the info: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=92816

I looked through both AT and MT and all it says is drain and fill, nothing about flushing, so I assume that since its not explicit, that's good enough.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Doc, I found more info/opinions here: 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=436445

Hope that helps.


----------

